# women coming out to ND this spring



## huntress (Oct 11, 2002)

i'm finally getting out to ND this spring for snows! tagging along with my hubby and his friends to try some pass shooting unless one of his buddies brings his decoys. I think we're staying in Jamestown and coming out in late march.

any other women going to be out around that time in the area?


----------

